# How Many miles/hours on your rides?



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Just curious as i've only owned my brute for less than a year how long some of you have? For example how many miles/hours before you either upgraded or put it to rest (or rebuilt). I understand it will vary from machine to machine or should i say rider to rider! Either way i'd like to get a look at the longevity of these atv's. :greddy2:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

My old brute had 2500 miles on it as a whole. It was rebuilt by Randy Turner/BFR Preformance with H/C pistons and stage 2 hotcams at 2400 just for more power. 

My Cat has the 650 kawi motor in it and it has around 900 miles on it with no motor problems yet (knockin on wood) and it has been rode pretty hard but always maintained well.


----------



## LiL Buddy (Apr 27, 2009)

My 05 has 2500 miles and counting. No major problems yet.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

my 08 750 has 1200 miles now, rebuilt twice one at around 500 miles and another at 550 miles, it was the operator not the machine!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

mine has 2 hours and 9 miles


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine has 1 hour and 2 miles :nutkick:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Im close to 3000 miles.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My 06 has 2400 miles and 230 hours on the original motor. No problems with it yet.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I always go by hours since its more accurate than miles. I dont remember how many miles i got anyways never look at it. But i got a little over 300hrs on mine and thats hard mud runs, mudding, sinking and locking the motor up twice in water, hauling tons of firewood and using a 54" snow plow. Has 27" mudlites with the original belt and stock clutch components. Worse thing i have ever done to it is adjust the valves once, and replace one cv boot. I finally had to break down and replace the original battery this week. My a arm bushings and bearings are shot so thats next on the list. Im very happy with my brute. It handles everything I throw at it.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

67 hrs three hundred miles, about a month old.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

hours are the main thing i go by, 325 hours and 1250 miles, no major issues. Thats about 4 miles an hour on average, now thats gettin' it!!!


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, all this makes me feel more confident in this machine, i've been reading the forums for a little while now and it's hard not to get a little worried after reading all the stories. The power is Awesome, and as long as i take care of this thing I believe it should last awhile, but with that said I like to have fun too so if i break stuff it would probably be self inflicted i'm guessing. I have a couple buddies with popos and the one guy is turning his back to stock cause he cant stop breaking things. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dsbray said:


> Well, all this makes me feel more confident in this machine, i've been reading the forums for a little while now and it's hard not to get a little worried after reading all the stories. The power is Awesome, and as long as i take care of this thing I believe it should last awhile, but with that said I like to have fun too so if i break stuff it would probably be self inflicted i'm guessing. I have a couple buddies with popos and the one guy is turning his back to stock cause he cant stop breaking things. lol


I think that's it. The Brute is as good or better then any other. There are some things they could improve on, but also with the power it has, it does have the ability to do things others just can't, and yes, that means breaking things...usualy after mods though. But like anything, just get to know it, understand it, and take good care of it and it will take good care of you. I trust mine to take me in...and out...of anything...anywhere. I joke with my friend with the PoPo saying they are "The way out", but its the guy on the Brute leading the way...in...lol Enjoy you bike.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think i have around 600 miles not sure of the hours though


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Everything has its probs. We all know what the weak points are on our brutes. Seals and a arm bushings are the most common. You get water and mud in your motor on ANY machine you will have probs. Keeping all fluids clean is key too. Put snorks on it and you wont have the water gettin in yer motor. You take care of yer atv and it will take care of you.


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

3200 miles...forgot the hours but lasts week I calulated 17.7 mph average..no I don't do too much mud LOL...watch your oil..I put a catch can on 2 weeks b/c of smoke'n wheelies! Enjoy the ride...you'll never get sick of it:rockn:


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got back from a weekend atv trip full of mud and water!!! had great time and got to introduce the kawi to all the friends with arctic and those popos. I have a feeling there might just be a few more kawi's added to our group after they road it.:rockn: I think I had more fun watching there faces as they found out how much power this little 750 has!!! Good Times for Sure!


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

101 miles on the new one, about 1500 on the 06 independent 650. No major problems, a arm busings and rebuild front diff


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*hours*

i got 2500 miles and 569 hours a few belts and front diff problems but that was my fault thats on a 06 650i


----------



## jeanmarc (Apr 1, 2013)

05 with 6500 miles and 730 hours second rebuild


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I think you should tell how you ride it too like BleednGreen did. I know dairy farmers that get 900+ hours and almost 10k miles out of bikes easy but it's not hard riding. 

Anyways, mine has around 40 hours on it. I ride everything from trails to creeks to mud but I baby it most of the time too. It's seen deep water once but after I put snorkels on I couldn't help myself. Had to see what it was all about and I'm scared I'm hooked now. Ha.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

116 hours and 900 miles on my 12


----------

